

The art of doing science and engineering [pdf] - sonabinu
http://www.movesinstitute.org/~mcgredo/HammingLearningToLearn/chapters/Hamming01.pdf

======
sonabinu
For all individual chapters goto
[http://www.movesinstitute.org/~mcgredo/HammingLearningToLear...](http://www.movesinstitute.org/~mcgredo/HammingLearningToLearn/chapters/)

